
FDA Approves Psilocybin for Depression Trial - beefman
https://www.newsweek.com/fda-approves-psychedelic-magic-mushrooms-ingredient-psilocybin-depression-1086759
======
sekh60
While I am excited that alternative I've treatment options are being explored
for depression and PTSD I wonder if we will ever find alternatives for
diseases like schizophrenia or schizoaffective disorder. I have
schizoaffective disorder myself and while I haven't hit any bad side effects
from my antipsychotics yet I do worry about diabetes and tardive dyskinesia a
lot. Of course I expect these alternative treatments to carry their own risks,
but I am hopeful we can find treatments with fewer.

~~~
jetti
As somebody who also has schizoaffective disorder, I am hopeful for the day
that there are alternative treatment to the anti-psychotics. I actually cycle
my meds because dealing with how tired I get from the meds is worse to me than
dealing with the symptoms. The symptoms aren't there all the time but the
tiredness and fatigue are.

------
pitaj
I'd love to see psychotropic therapy with different kinds of psychedelics
become widespread. It keeps sounding more and more like these drugs are super
helpful for a variety of mental conditions.

------
BillBohan
I am more trusting of naturally occuring substances than I am of chemicals
that do not occur in nature cooked up in labs of big pharmaceutical companies.

~~~
anonuser123456
Well can I interest you in some deathcap mushrooms?

